#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which are your best feel good songs?

## Bhavya

Music is acknowledged to be able to change our mood. It can lift us up or totally mellow us out. If we are feeling emotionally low and need to cheer up the mood, some persons discover comfort in listening to gloomy songs, it being related to their present mood. Others want listen a song that will make them cheerful so they can overcome from their old mood. If you are part of the persons fit in in the latter group. Can you guys share your feel good songs collection?

----------

